# Backhoe for 1975 Ford 2000



## Frank S. (Aug 23, 2020)

Best backhoe (old or new) for my '75 Ford 2000? Gas engine. 3-point hitch attachment. Backhoe hydraulics would be powered with the PTO. Principally interested in a backhoe with "thumb" for working large rocks (rebuilding stone walls), but will also be doing some digging. Recommendations? Best? What to avoid? Thanks.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

There should be several options for a 3 point backhoe with a pump and tank.

I suspect they are all pretty comparable, but if you plan to use it primarily for lifting large rocks,look at the lifting strength or at least cylinder dimensions.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

if this is close to you;
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/722618941905203


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks, Groo. That marketplace backhoe is a bit far for me, but I've been looking on there and on Craigslist.


----------

